# Is anyone's dog's nose actually still black



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Ok so Ive been looking through pics and I was noticing that hardly anyone has a dog whose nose is still very black. Both of mine had fully filled dark black noses when I got them and now Kylee's nose has faded to a brown color and Jett has a little spot in the middle of his nose that is starting to fade. So is anyone's dog's nose (now we arent talking about puppies bc they usually all have black noses I think, I mean like a grown up dog) still fully dark black? Do any dogs actually keep their dark black noses through their whole life?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG, that has been on my mind for a week or two. for some reason I'm thinking that Sparkey's nose should be blacker and it is getting light. I thought because he keeps licking at it. have to take some pictures soon. I wonder why that is though. he is in the sun a lot. at least 1 hour a day. and sometimes he just goes out in the patio and sit in the sun. He is going to be 2 in September.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Pacino is a year and a month does that count?? If so then yes his nose is still fully black.



Marie & Pacino


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

What age are you talking here?



Jude & Jools are 1 year old next week & they still have very black noses.



Maybe when they get older it will fade!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Nemo's is wayyyyyyyyy still black, but he is 11 months..

Andrea~


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I dont know what age limit to set here... maybe someone with more experience can answer. Kylee is a year and 3 months and her nose is completely faded and jett is 9 months and starting to fade. they are also out in the sun often, not everyday but about every other day but they werent out too often in the winter. now that its summer though they are out more and i am not noticing any difference in their noses.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Princess Charlotte turn 3 on June 30 and has a pitch black nose - she never drinks from plastic , gets plenty of sunlight and eats organic food ( homecooking ) . Sarah


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> Nemo's is wayyyyyyyyy still black, but he is 11 months..
> 
> Andrea~[/B]


 

Awww! cute pic of Nemo







He's handsom & needs a baby sister to play with LOL


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Kallie's faded to a brown color early on and sometimes there is even a little pink in it. But she has no pigment around her eyes either. 

Catcher's nose has always been very black.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

hmm i really want black noses! haha


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Maci will be 1 in July and her nose is still black.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Bucky is 9.5 months and his nose is still very black. Sadie is only 11 weeks old and hers is also fully black.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex's nose is black too! Althought the picture below is a little deceiving with the reflection off of his wet nose!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

massimo is 2 and a half and his nose is black....HOWEVER....i do notice in the winter it does fade a little bit... but it's back to it's full blackness now...lol 
[attachment=7875:attachment]


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Caesar is 2.5 yrs old, and still has a lil' black nose...


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Perri's was black when I first got him, but not too long afterwards, it turned pink on the top part. It's still that way, even though he gets plenty of sun, especially now that he has the stroller. I think genetics have more to do with it than sun exposure.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> OMG, that has been on my mind for a week or two. for some reason I'm thinking that Sparkey's nose should be blacker and it is getting light. I thought because he keeps licking at it. have to take some pictures soon. I wonder why that is though. he is in the sun a lot. at least 1 hour a day. and sometimes he just goes out in the patio and sit in the sun. He is going to be 2 in September.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love your little picture of sparkey wiggling his nose (great job on your photoshop!!!!!)

Amber


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Up until 2 weeks ago my malts never saw sunlight. Sadie's nose turned brown, then lighter, then partially pink. Sassy's was always black, but this winter turned brown. I understand that sunlight will fix this. We have started taking Sadie for strolls and walks. I'll report back in a month or so.......


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Well Chloe is 10 years of age and I just had a good look at her nose and it is black...very black.



She wondered what mommy was doing!!
 

















Dede and Chloe from down under





~mommy your nose is a funny pink colour - why?? ~ Chloe


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi is 29 months old (had to figure that out







) and her nose has always been black black. Nikki is 14 months old and her nose has never filled in all the way. Half of it is black, then the other part is brown and a little pinky brown.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Kelsie has the blackest nose I have ever seen.. lol. Kodie USED to have a very black nose ....but now he doesnt... its looks faded.. *sigh*... guess I need to take him outside more.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

All my kids have pitch black noses except for Cookie. Her nose fades in the winter but in the summer .. it turns black again!


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Jeffery's nose is still very black. He gets a lot of sunshine. I've heard that they need the sunshine to keep their points black. I don't know for sure if this is the case with Jeffery, but like I said, his nose is jet black.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Indy is 1 year and 6 months old and his nose is still very black. His paw pads fade to a light pink if I don't trim the hair soon enough though. Once the hair is trimmed and off the pads they get all black again







Indy does not get a lot of sun either, he hates the bright sun so I keep a hat on him or take him out when it isn't high noon


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris is 20 months old and her nose is black in the spring/summer but fades a little in the fall/winter. She is outside quite a bit in the spring/summer.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Bella is almost two and her nose has never turned completely black. She doesn't get outside much. It's just too hot here all the time. Oh well, I love her little brown nose anyway!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

My malt Ivory was 10 1/2 when she passed away and had a pitch black nose always. But she loved to lay in the sun coming in any window she could find, even had some sunspots on her tummy. I took her to the vet when she was a puppy for the spots and the tummy and they said, well what do you think happens when you sunbathe?? hee hee. These little guys don't search out the rays on the floor like Ivory did, but come mid afternoon they do lay in it a little while by the back door.
I second Sarah, never drink from plastic. Mine have only stainless bowls even though I love some of those cute little ceramic ones.








Aimee


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo's nose is still black but it seems to have faded a little since he turned 2 yrs old last Nov.It just doesn't seem to have the deep blackness it used to have.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda has a black nose, it has never lightened, maybe bc we winter in the sun.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Billy's is a bit brown. I call him a "brown-noser"


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Billy's is a bit brown. I call him a "brown-noser"
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























LBB









Bonnie is a brown-noser too, sometimes!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Nacho`s nose is very black, he is 2.5.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Bijou's nose is very black and we rarely get out into the sun. He is 1 year and 4 months. I haven't seen it turn brown yet.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Chloe has a very black nose and she is 2 1/2. My previous maltese passed away at 14 years old and always had a very black nose.


----------



## LisalovesRocco (Mar 28, 2006)

Rocco's nose is very black but he is only 7 months.
He also has a black line that extends up the bridge of his nose, and lots of "freckles".
His ears are black under his fur. He looks like a Chinese Crested when he is wet.








We are out in the sun a lot could he get sunburned?


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Mikey & Mia have really black noses.







I think sometimes the pictures may alter the appearance of the nose color.







Just a thought.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Well you can see for yourself.....Cooper nose has faded to a browny pink, and Gracie still has a jet black nose. She'll be a yr old in a few weeks.


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

Both of ours have black noses...Molly at 6 months and Maggie at 2.5 years. They both came to us as pups and their noses were already black. That is NOT SAYING they won't turn lighter some day.

Molly has one foot with a pink paw pad......maybe it will turn black and maybe it won't. As long as we aren't showing her, I don't think it makes any difference. Oh well.......they all have their individual characteristics--black, pink, brown ......whatever ...that's what makes this breed the best in the world, right? LOL (Little stinkers..haha)


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Frosty had all his black points early and has kept a very black nose all his 14+ yrs. until recently. It now just has some brownish specks on top, but he doesn't lie in the sun anymore either. It isn't unusual for a black one to lighten in the winter or if the dog is indoors all the time.


----------



## kkrize (Feb 4, 2006)

Deja's nose is very black...but she is only 10 months old. I have seen her mom though and her nose is still very black at 4 years old.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Melanie


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

I didn't know noses could turn color and then back again, boy talk about an education for myself!!! Circe will be 7 months on Aug. 7, 2006 and still has a very black and wet nose, both her parents who are about 2 and 3 years of age have black noses. I will be greatly disappoined if her nose color changes. So far she has all her black points, this is scary cuz I really want to show her. I will have to make sure she gets enough sunshine bad thing is she hates direct sunlight







Guess I will have to keep my eyes out for it







Have you contacted the breeder to see if this runs in the lines?


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango's nose is VERY black. He is 7 months old. I've read if they don't get enough sunlight that it will fade.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

Mickey's nose is still VERY black. He is 10 months old.








Perhaps it will fade with time. I do not know where he came from as he is a rescue. But he does get plenty of sunshine.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella's four and her nose is black. She does like to go outside, but after two or three minutes she goes and sits at the back door because she wants to go back inside. She does lay in the sunspots on the floor sometimes, but not for more than two or three minutes at a time. I'm not totally convinced the sun is a factor, though I've read everywhere it is


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What's so big about a black nose, I ask ya!

[attachment=10500:attachment]


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> What's so big about a black nose, I ask ya!
> 
> [attachment=10500:attachment]
> 
> ...

















Brit i almost chocked on my cup of tea!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Melanie[/B]


I think you are right about licking the black away. I swear Sparkey is doing it. I see little black skins coming off. I hope he stops it before he turns his nose completely pink











> What's so big about a black nose, I ask ya!
> 
> [attachment=10500:attachment]
> 
> ...


Brit you are so funny







I wasn't expecting this at all. but thank God I didn't have my cup of coffee in my hand


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Tchelsi still has a black nose, though I did notice some fading at some point - I believe it was last year. Back to full blackness now. I actually think I read something in the past about temporary fading based on seasons or sun exposure. I have no idea if it's really true. I'm pretty sure I read it on Dogster's Maltese Mommys. Anyone ever heard this?
Tchelsi Ann's Mum


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Jack's nose has been totally black since I got him... but his EYE RIM on the other hand!! Still pink on 1/3 of his right eye







so... yes his nose is totally black, but NO, Jack's got "poor pigment" nonetheless!!


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

lola's nose started to fade around 5/6 months old.....people kept telling me it was because it was winter and less sunlight= lighter nose...and when it gets to be springtime it will get darker again. sounded silly to me but it is darker now, maybe not quite as dark as when she was a baby (she's 1 now)


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> What's so big about a black nose, I ask ya!
> 
> [attachment=10500:attachment]
> 
> ...



That is too funny!


----------

